# Brand new to AAPC and Medical Coding!! Please share advice and tips



## Bjacobs0691 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm extremely green and was wondering if anyone had any tips for a first timer.  I look forward to hearing from you all, or most


----------



## ollielooya (Aug 11, 2015)

a few tidbits:
1) get to know your way around the Medicare website, sign up for their newsletters
2) Get to know your way around this forum and the fabulous resources available.  You'd be surprised how many helpful tools are at your disposal via your AAPC membership. Read the forums and take special note of those who in their answers supply official documentation or links.
3) Join your local AAPC chapter and get to know your colleagues.
4) Spend time researching the major payers and of course you know who they are, right?
5)Become an expert at researching.

This is a start....

These are just some general comm


----------

